# Belgian blue pharm????



## 86vette07 (Mar 20, 2013)

Any bros have any bad or good things about this Lab?

I have a friend who swears by it, but he is also one of those 1 upper GUYS lol..

Any feedback would be great!!!


----------



## airagee23 (Mar 20, 2013)

Never heard of it


----------



## 86vette07 (Mar 20, 2013)

yea i had not either man, i see them on a few other boards but that does not mean a thing. They could be deleting all the negative post like Steroidology does w Pinn Labs...


----------



## airagee23 (Mar 20, 2013)

86vette07 said:


> yea i had not either man, i see them on a few other boards but that does not mean a thing. They could be deleting all the negative post like Steroidology does w Pinn Labs...



true story


----------



## 86vette07 (Mar 20, 2013)

Lol yea man i made the HUGE mistake thinking Pinn was the Best thing since Peanut butter and Jelly as well as they talk about it their, come to find out it was not very good or at least for me did not work well then move here to SI and found out the truth on how much is edited their! Just asking about BBP too see if anyone else has had a go around w em!


----------



## DF (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry bro have not heard of them.


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 20, 2013)

Never heard of them.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 20, 2013)

I got nothing, Mate...sorry.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 20, 2013)

Also never herd of them


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 20, 2013)

Are they inferring that belgian blue pharma products will make you look like a belgian blue bull? lol god that would be crazy

Never heard of them bro... sorry


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 20, 2013)

find a place that ppl know of....

this one that no one has ever heard of is not looking good.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 20, 2013)

I say give it a shot and see if ur buddy is 1 up on ya or blowing smoke!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 21, 2013)

86vette07 said:


> Any bros have any bad or good things about this Lab?
> 
> I have a friend who swears by it, but he is also one of those 1 upper GUYS lol..
> 
> Any feedback would be great!!!




I also vote for trying it.  ive had some really really good unknown gear.  im sure nobody here has heard of west coast u.s pharma.  and that was fucking great gear. 

dont start a cycle with out proper  pct


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 21, 2013)

i heard it is great for swelling ur balls to be huge!


----------



## 86vette07 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses, it could go either way 1 yes alot have never heard of them so may be BUNK. 2 could be like that small restaurant in your city that most people never heard of bc they do not do much advertising and come to find out it is really good! They even offer a $100 min for 1st order just to try it out vs the standard $200. i guess ill try it ive wasted $100 bucks much more foolishly. Just thought i would get at least 1 or 2 people who have encountered them. Well ill post up reviews in the future if any bros care to HEAR! Thx again GUYS


----------



## j2048b (Mar 22, 2013)

Not sure id gove em a go after i googled them and their web site popped right up, id be very hesitant because they are that in the open


----------



## 86vette07 (Mar 22, 2013)

yea true man i never thought of that, very good point bro... hmmm got me thinking now lol


----------



## j2048b (Mar 22, 2013)

But hey have ur buddy get it for u and give it a shot, but id stay clear of ordering it myself


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 22, 2013)

Ordering from a website = bad idea. 

We aren't talking about amazon here. Any source with a website is just asking for LE to come after them, and in many cases they do. And when they get busted, whose information do you think they find associated with orders?

Smart sources would never use a website. Greedy sources do.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 22, 2013)

Curiosity said:


> Ordering from a website = bad idea.
> 
> We aren't talking about amazon here. Any source with a website is just asking for LE to come after them, and in many cases they do. And when they get busted, whose information do you think they find associated with orders?
> 
> Smart sources would never use a website. Greedy sources do.



Yes, or they come for a relatively quick hit and then disappear only to reappear with a new name. You don't wanna have a paid order in when they flee the scene.


----------



## 86vette07 (Mar 22, 2013)

All valid points BRO thanks for making me think outside the BOX lol... Still wish at least one bro could say they tried em even w good or bad results. I guess since no one has that should say somthing! There all over Musclediscussion.com Board but then again they are a Sponsor there. SO IDK


----------

